
Raising The Most Money Doesn’t Mean Your Company Will Become The Most Valuable - davidedicillo
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/06/raising-most-money-most-valuable/
======
americandesi333
Very timely article. I spoke to an entrepreneur couple of weeks ago and his
view was that raising VC funding would validate his company and make sure its
a viable business. I was surprised to hear that from him, especially when
building a successful business should be about 'bootstrapping' and getting
paying customers. It should not be about getting validation from 'group
thinking'.

VCs have a place in the startup world, but they should only be used if and
when needed...

------
salsakran
Maybe I'm missing something, but of those companies, several are public at
multiples of their total raised funds and only one is out of business. They
might not have become Google 2.0 but I'd be hard pressed to call that
collection of companies a cautionary tale against raising lots of money.

Note that I'm not disagreeing with the premise that raising money shouldn't be
a metric of success, just with the specific examples.

------
jccodez
"...pay more attention to joining the billion dollar revenue club." That is a
rather large number. For most, you can survive and grow with far less than the
billion mark and never take a drop of venture (and still be considered a
success).

